# Klickschuh mit steifer Sohle für lange Strecken



## Sickgirl (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche einen Klickschuh fürs Brevetfahren mit einer steifen Sohle.

Für meine Korpergröße habe eher große und breite Füsse (Größe 40), also Frauenschuhe gehen generel nicht.

Außerdem habe ich Problemfüße und trage deswegen orthopädische Einlagen. Speziell im Zehenbereich brauche ich sehr viel Platz. Meine sidis und Shimano mußte ich deswegen entsorgen.

Im Moment fahre ich ein Specialzed Comp, der passt ganz gut. Gibt es da eine Alternative zum Sworks, die nicht so extrem teuer ist?


----------



## MucPaul (25. Oktober 2013)

Hach... ich komme gerade aus der Stadt vom MTB Schuhe probieren. 
Habe das gleiche Problem: breiter Vorderfuß.
Bei den neuen Specialized Schuhen habe ich gemerkt, daß die alle (bis auf den normalen Tahoe) recht schmal geschnitten sind. Also am Vorderfuß wirds etwas eng, auch bei 1 Nummer größer.

Im Sportscheck habe ich bessere/passendere gefunden: (Du musst da natürlich die Woman Version testen)

- Scott Trail (mit/ohne BOA). Harte Sohle, passt bei breitem Vorderfuß super. Kostet auch viel weniger.
- Shimano SHMT43G. Breit geschnitten, harte Sohle. Der perfekte Trail Schuh!
  Die anderen von Shimano haben einen engen Leisten und passten gar nicht. Im Sportscheck gerade im Angebot von EUr 89,- auf EUR 44,95 runtergesetzt (im neuen Megastore München)

- Northwave hat breite Füße. Aber ausser dem Mission kenne ich nichts, und der Mission ist sehr weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (27. Oktober 2013)

Moin SickGirl,

Also ich fahre die Scott Pro MTB-Schuhe und kann sie nur loben. Obwohl ich auch Spreizfüße habe, sitzen sie Perfekt und schmiegen sich wie ne zweite Haut um meine Füße und sind sehr komfortabel. Meine Touren erstrecken sich über einen Zeitraum von 2-5 Stunden pro Ausfahrt. Bei einem Testbericht in einem MTB-Magazin wurde die Sohle als die steifste in dem Testfeld angegeben, teifer als die Specialize Comp BG.
Der Neupreis liegtbei ca 129 Euros, aber ich habe sie auf 70 Euros runterfeilschen können.

Allerdings sind das Sommerschuhe. Für den Wintereinsatz empfehle ich dir, je nach Kälte, die Northwave Celsius GTX, Artic GTX, oder Extreme Winter GTX. 

Alle genannten Schuhe sind MTB-Schuhe, aber Rennradversionen von den Schuhen gibt es natürlich auch.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Sickgirl (28. Oktober 2013)

Winterschuhe habe ich ja schon von Northwave, die habe ich aber wegen den dicken Socken eine Nummer groesser genommen.

Scott Schuhe gibt es bei bike24  leider nicht in 40.

Ich glaube ich bestelle mal bei Rose ein paar Northwave auf Rechnung, da kann ich sie ja ohne Probleme wieder zurueckschicken.


----------



## MucPaul (30. Oktober 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Moin SickGirl,
> 
> Also ich fahre die Scott Pro MTB-Schuhe und kann sie nur loben. Obwohl ich auch Spreizfüße habe, sitzen sie Perfekt und schmiegen sich wie ne zweite Haut um meine Füße und sind sehr komfortabel. Meine Touren erstrecken sich über einen Zeitraum von 2-5 Stunden pro Ausfahrt. Bei einem Testbericht in einem MTB-Magazin wurde die Sohle als die steifste in dem Testfeld angegeben, teifer als die Specialize Comp BG.
> Der Neupreis liegtbei ca 129 Euros, aber ich habe sie auf 70 Euros runterfeilschen können.
> ...



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Die Scott Schuhe sind erste Sahne, haben echte Schuhnummern (also nicht wie bei Mavic oder Shimano eine Nummer zu klein) und haben eine breite Zehenbox vorne.

Getestet habe ich den Scott Trail und Trail Pro BOA. Beide haben eine Sohle der Steifigkeit 8/10.

Der Specialized Comp BG hat, glaube ich, eine Härte von 4. Genauso wie der Tahoe. Die sind als Freizeit/Recreational angegeben.
Erst der Speci Tahoe Sport hat die Härte 8.
Musst Du schauen bei den Herstellern, was die angeben.


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Oktober 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ... Beide haben eine Sohle der Steifigkeit 8/10.....
> 
> Der Specialized Comp BG hat, glaube ich, eine Härte von 4......
> ...


 
gibt's dazu auch irgendwo ne skala mit ner genauen erklährung?
hab sowas noch nie gesehn.


----------



## MucPaul (30. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> gibt's dazu auch irgendwo ne skala mit ner genauen erklährung?
> hab sowas noch nie gesehn.



Skala weiss ich nicht. 
Aber bei Specialized gehen die von 1-10, bei Scott von 1-11 oder so.
Ist auf deren Homepage und wenn Du die Beschreibung vom Schuh liest.
Ich war Schuhe anprobieren und die Skalenwerte decken sich mit der Härte der Sohle. 

Der Northwave Mission und Speci Tahoe sind sehr weich (Freizeit MTB Schuh) und haben Härte 3-4 von 10. Touren Schuhe sind eher 6-8 und damit härter, damit der Fuß nicht auf dem Pedal einschläft.


----------



## Creeping Death (31. Oktober 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Skala weiss ich nicht.
> Aber bei Specialized gehen die von 1-10, bei Scott von 1-11 oder so.
> Ist auf deren Homepage und wenn Du die Beschreibung vom Schuh liest.
> Ich war Schuhe anprobieren und die Skalenwerte decken sich mit der Härte der Sohle.


Steifigkeitswerte mit den Links zu den Beschreibungen:

Scott MTB Premium 
Steifigkeitsgrad 9
http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/p...shoe-scott-mtb-premium-green-black-gloss-470/

Scott MTB Team Boa
Steifigkeitsgrad 8
http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/2347081015007/shoe-scott-mtb-team-boa-silver-black-410/

Scott MTB Pro
Steifigkeitsgrad 7
http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/2347094318006/shoe-scott-mtb-pro-white-black-gloss-400/

Ob die Obergrenze der Steifigkeitsskala bei 10, oder 11 liegt, kann ich dem Text leider nicht entnehmen.

ich hab das 2012er Pro MTB-Modell, welches auch im Magazin getestet wurde.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Oktober 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Ob die Obergrenze der Steifigkeitsskala bei 10, oder 11 liegt, kann ich dem Text leider nicht entnehmen.


 
ich konnte da auch nix sinvolles im netz finden zu dem ganzen. 

ist vermutlich so:
 Hersteller gibt irgend ne selbsernannte skala raus mit nem bezug zu garnix?, was ist 11"metallplatte?" und was dann 1"gummiball, eiscreme?"....
 damit kann man ja viel anfangen.
ok dann kann man die 4 schuhe die ein Hersteller im Programm hat unterscheiden, dafür brauch man aber andererseits keine 11 stufige skala.

das andere lustige:
 hab bei scott den "SCOTT A.T.R Schuh" genommen aus interesse was der angegeben hat gegenüber den SPD teilen, "steifigkeitsindex" nix zu finden....

wenn das ganze ein genormter standard sein würde womit man alle schuhe der welt miteinander vergleichen könnte wäre es sogar interessant.


----------



## MucPaul (3. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich konnte da auch nix sinvolles im netz finden zu dem ganzen.
> 
> ist vermutlich so:
> Hersteller gibt irgend ne selbsernannte skala raus mit nem bezug zu garnix?, was ist 11"metallplatte?" und was dann 1"gummiball, eiscreme?"....
> ...



Ja, eine Beschreibung der Skala konnte ich auch nirgends finden, aber dennoch rausfinden.  Ist ja alles relativ und dann geht es.

Ich habe im Laden einfach ein paar Schuhe durchgetestet und dann auf der Homepage nachgelesen.
Wie gesagt, ein recht weicher Freizeit MTB Schuh hat ca. 4. 

- Der normale Specialized Tahoe. Ist in etwa wie ein Freizeit-Wanderschuh. Läuft sich sehr gut, aber der Pedaldruck ist mir etwas zu hoch. Sohlenhärte ca. 3. Ich werde ihn wohl verscherbeln. Der Tahoe Sport hat Härte 6 und gefällt mir viel besser. Aber er ist genauso schmal geschnitten wie der Rime und daher zu schmal für meinen Fuß. Die haben einen anderen Leisten genommen.

- Ebenso superweich ist mein 5/10 Freerider Zebra Blue. Ich schätze auch auf ca. 2 und der ist extrem weich. Probier ich nochmals mit Exustar Platform Pedalen. Wenn das auch nix iss, wird's beim Freizeitschuh für die Stadt.

TouringSchuhe wie Scott Trail oder Specialized Rime, Comp etc. haben ca. 6. Also wesentlich steifer und sehr gut zum Pedalieren. Laufen kann man auch noch auf der Berghütte und auch von der Hütte hoch zum nahegelegenen Aussichtsgipfel.

Reine MTB Wettkampschuhe haben dann 10 und sind quasi bockelharte Rennradschuhe mit kleinen Stollen drunter. Damit kann man vom Auto zum Fahrrad watscheln. Die haben dann eine harte Fiberglass oder Kevlar Sohle.


----------



## MucPaul (8. November 2013)

So, ich habe mir den Scott Trail BOA (mittelharte Rubbersohle) und den Specialized BG Sport (härtere Hartsohle) bestellt.

Wenn sie da sind, kann ich ja mal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir den Scott Trail BOA (mittelharte Rubbersohle) und den Specialized BG Comp (härtere Hartsohle) bestellt.
> 
> Wenn sie da sind, kann ich ja mal berichten.


Cool. Ein Bericht über die Specialized BG Comp würde mich interressieren.


----------



## MucPaul (8. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Cool. Ein Bericht über die Specialized BG Comp würde mich interressieren.



Tippfehler: Sport, nicht Comp


----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2013)




----------



## MucPaul (9. November 2013)

Meine Specialized kamen an und ich habe gestern Abend noch die erste 40km Tour gedreht.

Es sind die Specialized Sport Touring (2013er Modell). 
Die Schuhe sind baugleich mit den BG Comp, jedoch ohne Ratsche (3x Velcro) und anstatt Stollen ist da eine lauffähige NoGrip (C) Sohle.
Gekauft hatte ich die Schuhe für's Rennrad, weil ich mit den üblichen Rennrad-Cleats immer watscheln muss wie ein Pinguin und ich komplett beim SPD System bleiben will.

Zum Schuh: Er ist, wie aktuell alle Specialized (bis auf den Tahoe regular) schmal geschnitten. Ich habe einen breiten Vorderfuss mit hohem Spann. Daher muss ich eine Nummer größer nehmen. Von der Länge ist es dann aber noch ok.
Die Velcro's halten sehr gut. Man kann während der Fahrt problemlos die Stärke ändern.

Problematisch ist aber die Zungenlasche. Sie ist sehr meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich lang und drückt mir schon bei leicht gebeugtem Fuß in die vordere Fußkehle (oder wie das Teil heisst).
Beim Stehen merkt man das nicht. Aber beim Treten sehr wohl. Es ist erträglich, wenn ich beim Pedalieren den Fuß strecke. Beim "Runden Tritt" den Berg hoch kann man auch sehr gut am Pedal ziehen. Insoweit ok.
Leider ist die Zunge vorne recht hart, auch wenn sie sich weich anfühlt. 
Ich weiss nicht, was sich die Specialized Leute dabei gedacht haben.
Jetzt bin ich ratlos, ob ich den Schuh behalten soll oder verscherbeln. Optisch 1A, technisch auch. Aber das mit der Zungenlasche nervt mich.

Die nächsten Tage sollte mein Scott Trail BOA kommen. Schaun' mer mal, wie der ist.


----------



## MucPaul (26. November 2013)

Der Scott Trail BOA ist angekommen. Ein fantastischer Schuh. Das BOA Lacing ist wirklich super. Ein Dreh und der Schuh sitzt perfekt am Fuß.

Jetzt habe ich Schussel beim Bestellen die falsche Größe angeklickt und der Schuh ist Gr. 42 anstatt 43.  

Ich habe somit ein Paar nagelneuer Scott Trail BOA in Gr. 42 abzugeben. Unbenutzt.
Kosten NEU EUR 100,- (Preislabel ist noch drauf) und gebe sie hier für EUR 75,- ab, oder macht mir ein vernünftiges Angebot. Siehe auch hier im Bikemarkt seit heute.


----------



## Creeping Death (27. November 2013)

Wieso schickst du sie denn nicht zurück und tauscht sie gegen ein Paar in der Größe 43?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (27. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Wieso schickst du sie denn nicht zurück und tauscht sie gegen ein Paar in der Größe 43?



Er hat keine 43 mehr. Saisonumbau auf Skisachen bis Frühjahr.


----------



## Creeping Death (27. November 2013)

Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen. Einen finanziellen Verlust zu machen wäre doch schade.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Januar 2014)

Falls noch jemand Schuhe sucht --> hab im Bikemarkt noch welche abzugeben, Preis VHS


----------



## Sickgirl (11. September 2014)

Der Thread ist ja schon älter unx inzwischen habe ich den für mich passenden Schuh gefunden: einen Bont Vaypor XC. Vorne wirklich richtig breit , bocksteife Carbonsohle. Nachdem ich ihn im Backofen angepasst habe super Passform.

Mich ärgert es nur das ich zuerst zu geizig war und das Geld in einen günstigen Northwave versenkt habe. 

Zum Laufen ist er halt eher nichts. Gut gefällt mir auch, das die Sohleneinsaetze angeychrsubt sind und als Ersatzteil erhältlich. 

Habe mir gleich noch rin paar fürs Rennrad gehohlt.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. September 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja schon älter unx inzwischen habe ich den für mich passenden Schuh gefunden: einen Bont Vaypor XC. Vorne wirklich richtig breit , bocksteife Carbonsohle. Nachdem ich ihn im Backofen angepasst habe super Passform.
> 
> Mich ärgert es nur das ich zuerst zu geizig war und das Geld in einen günstigen Northwave versenkt habe.
> 
> ...


Meine Ansage: Wer billig kauft meistens zweimal! Auch ich habe das selbst erfahren dürfen.


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja schon älter unx inzwischen habe ich den für mich passenden Schuh gefunden: einen Bont Vaypor XC. Vorne wirklich richtig breit , bocksteife Carbonsohle. Nachdem ich ihn im Backofen angepasst habe super Passform.
> 
> Mich ärgert es nur das ich zuerst zu geizig war und das Geld in einen günstigen Northwave versenkt habe.
> 
> ...



Bont kenne ich vom Inline Skating her. Die haben halt ein Harz, dass sich schon bei 60°C formen läßt. Feine Sache.
Aber wenn Du etwas ultrahartes suchst, warum hast Du dann nicht einfach einen Carbon Race Schuh genommen, von Scott, Specialized etc. ?


----------



## Sickgirl (16. September 2014)

Weil die eben viel zu schmal sind für meine Breitfüße.


----------



## MucPaul (16. September 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Weil die eben viel zu schmal sind für meine Breitfüße.



Gerade die Scott Trail / BOA sind für extra breite Füße, wie meine Flossen.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. September 2014)

War gestern mal im Sportscheck, gegenüber den Bont haben die Scott einen enorm weiche Sohle.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2014)

giro code gibts teilweise schon ab ca. 140 € im ausverkauf.
mehr habe ich für mein paar jedenfalls nicht bezahlt. man muss halt mit den vorjahresfarben leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (17. September 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> War gestern mal im Sportscheck, gegenüber den Bont haben die Scott einen enorm weiche Sohle.



Oh, ich sehe gerade, daß Du ja einen Schuh für's Brevetfahren suchst. 
Ich habe ja Tourenschuhe empfohlen. Das passt nicht.

Die Specialized haben alle, bis auf den normalen Tahoe, einen schmalen Leisten. Die werden Dir vermutlich nicht passen, ausser eine Nummer größer zu nehmen. Ditto Sidi, Shimano, adidas.
Breite Schuhe machen Scott, Northwave, evtl. Lakes. Dort findest Du Schuhe mit Carbon Sohlen. Die wären am ehesten geeignet.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. September 2014)

Northwave hatte ich schon und war auch zu schmal.

Habe sié ja schon verkauft, aber ich habe sie mal direkt neben den Bont gelegt, da sehen die bonts direkt wie Entenlatschen aus.


----------



## xrated (17. September 2014)

Sind diese Modelle eigentlich nur breit oder hat der große Zeh auch viel Platz nach oben? Genau das ist immer mein Problem.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. September 2014)

Mir langt der Platz um mit den Zehen Klavier zu spielen.


----------

